# Spectre - Erster Teaser-Trailer zum neuen James Bond 007-Film



## FlorianStangl (29. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spectre - Erster Teaser-Trailer zum neuen James Bond 007-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spectre - Erster Teaser-Trailer zum neuen James Bond 007-Film


----------



## restX3 (29. März 2015)

Freu mich sehr drauf. Daniel Craig find ich super als Bond


----------



## Jerec (29. März 2015)

Christopher Waltz spiel Blofeld ? OMG ... das könnte echt ein Knüller werden !!!


----------



## Tuetenclown (29. März 2015)

dann hab ich die synchronstimme richtig zugeordnet ja? juhu


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2015)

Yess. Wird sicher ein Kracher.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Sieht viel versprechend aus. Aber trotzdem heißt es abwarten was für ein Film am Ende rauskommt.


----------

